
Understanding the Shadowban – Instagram Blocked Account from Hashtag Searches - asherkin
https://www.thingsinsquares.com/blog/instagram-blocked-my-account-hashtag-searches/
======
jhiska
The guy writing the tutorial on shadowbans doesn't even know if he's
shadowbanned.

>Another way is to use this here Shadowban Analyzer (open it in an incognito
window). It will test to see if your posts show up for #hashtags cited within
their respective captions. (UPDATE: this tool indicates I’m not shadowbanned,
which greatly complicates my understanding of what’s happening, since I know
that my following still does not growing):

